# Last ice.....



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

There is still a little ice left out there. Fished today with @King-Fish from 2:30 to about 7:00 and left the fish biting. Brought home 14 bluegill and 1 Fish Ohio crappie. Had a couple 8" gills in the mix along with the big 14" crappie.



















Ice was still 9" to 10"...... but sure was easy cutting. Ice was chunky instead of shaved from the auger blades. Getting brittle and will go full honeycomb pretty soon i think. Couple old holes were draining the snow melt and opened up pretty good. Drifts around the edges had the shoreline sloppy but not too bad out in the main lake. Won't be long before its gone. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Attica wasn’t kidding we left em biting. I caught a fish the first drop down a hole and they bit and were loaded up on fish finders all night. Can’t even imagine how many fish actually were caught as I threw back so many as well. There for a while was catching a fish every drop down the hole pretty much instantly. I literally caught a fish Ohio crappie right as we decided to be finished and pack it up. Ended up with 14” and a 13 1/4” crappies tonight. 14” bass and bunch of bluegills to go with it. Had a great evening out, hope it isn’t the last!


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> There is still a little ice left out there. Fished today with @King-Fish from 2:30 to about 7:00 and left the fish biting. Brought home 14 bluegill and 1 Fish Ohio crappie. Had a couple 8" gills in the mix along with the big 14" crappie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful basset hound! I have one similar, but with brown head and ears. Nice catch. Don’t think you were fishing where I have been at E Harbor. Been slow and picky fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@dkunes - No, this was not East Harbor, i've only been up there once this year but may get one more trip in this Sunday. Depends on the ice. I tend to fish a lot more smaller waters that are spread out around me. Have always had better luck jumping around and finding the smaller lakes that are having good years..... just takes a lot of searching. We are on our 2nd basset now. She absolutely loves fish and will sit next to the bucket the whole time i clean fish waiting for trimmings.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> @dkunes - No, this was not East Harbor, i've only been up there once this year but may get one more trip in this Sunday. Depends on the ice. I tend to fish a lot more smaller waters that are spread out around me. Have always had better luck jumping around and finding the smaller lakes that are having good years..... just takes a lot of searching. We are on our 2nd basset now. She absolutely loves fish and will sit next to the bucket the whole time i clean fish waiting for trimmings.


My basset will eat anything including fish. One time I just finished cleaning some walleye and made the mistake of laying the bowl of fish next to the door to the house. Well I walked away for a minute and when I picked up the bowl, it didn’t seem to have as many fillets. Then I noticed tooth marks in some of them. Guess he didn’t like them too much.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha! That whole bowl would have been gone if Candy found it! My wife buys her dried cod pieces and dried salmon skins for her treats. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> Haha! That whole bowl would have been gone if Candy found it! My wife buys her dried cod pieces and dried salmon skins for her treats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


That explains her nice coat. Did well at E Harbor Friday. Was able to sight fish. Lots of fun. If you make it out there today, try off the kayak ramp off the point towards west shore. But be careful not to cut. across bay off causeway because of the springs and thinner ice. Sunday ice may be sketchy. Five to six inches now.Good luck!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Not often you see someone keeping bass when there are bluegill and crappie to eat... 

Nice fish.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

kevinw said:


> Not often you see someone keeping bass when there are bluegill and crappie to eat...
> 
> Nice fish.


You might want to read my post on the East and West Harbor Fishing group Facebook. I expressed the same opinion and got crucified. I didn’t criticize anyone, just questioned why, like you.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

kevinw said:


> Not often you see someone keeping bass when there are bluegill and crappie to eat...
> 
> Nice fish.





dkunes said:


> You might want to read my post on the East and West Harbor Fishing group Facebook. I expressed the same opinion and got crucified. I didn’t criticize anyone, just questioned why, like you.


Frankly because what’s wrong with keeping a bass? They are good eating too and really what’s it any of your business if and what I keep as long as it’s within state legal limits?


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

It’s all fish and they all eat. I don’t take anything I’m not allowed to take. Maybe people get crucified when they ask dumb questions or snarky comments that really isn’t any of there business anyways.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

People should just mind their own business. Sometimes people like to eat their legally caught fish. Thanks for the pictures, looks like a good time and a good meal.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Well I can assure you another thing the bass I’ve caught won’t be left in bottom of freezer and just thrown out. Assume much. They were frozen in mixed bags within the crappie and bluegills and will be eaten by my family. Secondly in your post you say you’ve caught and kept bass of your own in the past so completely contradicting yourself. Thirdly I’m not a “bass” fisherman or a Erie fisherman I’m a fisherman that enjoys going out and catching fish and if I get some that are of legal size and my family will eat I keep them. Sorry if keeping a couple bass makes you think that in long run there’s less bass for you to catch that may be a monster you can brag about. Get over yourself Kevin van dam.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

King-Fish said:


> It’s all fish and they all eat. I don’t take anything I’m not allowed to take. Maybe people get crucified when they ask dumb questions or snarky comments that really isn’t any of there business anyways.


Calm down, dude. Nobody attacked you. Most people say bass isn't great eating, especially compared to crappie, walleye, bluegill, and other popular game fish.

I don't really care what you keep as long as, like you said, it's legal. It's just odd seeing a bass in a bucket of gills...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ehhhh, no skin off my teeth, to each his own. Not looking to argue but i definitely keep a few bass each year and don't question what others keep. I actually do keep mine frozen separate from panfish.... we cook them with pasta or make a po-boy sandwich with them and they never go to waste. They are just as tasty as any walleye if you ask me. If anything, i am mindfull of how many bass I keep from a single place each year. Smaller lakes I keep less a year..... I do the same with the panfish too. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Well said Attica. If anything it’s probably more important to practice selective harvest. Now tell us more about this po-boy sammich...mmmm


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I don’t keep bass either, as consider them a sport fish, plus I think anything over 12 or 13 inches tastes does not taste very good and would much rather have perch, bluegill, crappie or walleye. Like catching bass and they get to go back to live for another day. 

If someone else does like them and it is up to them to keep though.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I will be minding my own business from now on. Learned my lesson. Everyone’s different and seem to have very strong objections to anything you might suggest. I thought these forums were for intelligent discussion, not berating one who has a different view than them. It’s like mob mentality out there. Peace and love, peace and love.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

For all we know that Bass may have been hooked deep and might not survive.


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

When I was a kid growing up in northeast Ohio we kept bass for meals as we were a family of 7 and it helped out the budget. We did catch a lot of bass from farm ponds and some of the lakes like berlin, zeppernick, highland town after it opened. But I am 66 years old and you can do the math. If everyone throws back all the bass they catch than the species will soon become stunted from over population. I do not keep them anymore as I live in Maine and we have a very diverse fish population to fish for. We have no limits on crappie, yellow perch, pike and Muskie. We have a very stringent limit on bass unless the lake has an over abundance which the state than open up a no limit against the species. If you buy a license and it is legal to keep them in the lake you are fishing. God Bless and tight lines


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

From a guy who wants to catch big bass for sport only, man do I wish more people kept them and they were good eating. FWIW I think most fish are probably tasty from under the ice, and its a good deal about the cooking prep too whether a fish tastes good. DKUNES, dont sweat it man context doesnt come through crystal clear with text. There are bass nuts out there that dont think any should be kept just like the muskie nuts that lambast anyone that doesnt handle them with feather stuffed gloves. Thats why you got a little pushback, just lost in translation.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

With all the talk about wether or not to eat a bass. I wonder what the true mortality of bass from tournaments is. The ones that die there are wasted and no one eats those


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesF said:


> For all we know that Bass may have been hooked deep and might not survive.


A largemouth would have to be hooked pretty deep to not be able to get the hook out. I've actually never hooked one that couldn't be saved with a pair of needle nose pliers. And I've gut-hooked a lot of fish in my day. Just saying...


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Bassthumb said:


> From a guy who wants to catch big bass for sport only, man do I wish more people kept them and they were good eating. FWIW I think most fish are probably tasty from under the ice, and its a good deal about the cooking prep too whether a fish tastes good. DKUNES, dont sweat it man context doesnt come through crystal clear with text. There are bass nuts out there that dont think any should be kept just like the muskie nuts that lambast anyone that doesnt handle them with feather stuffed gloves. Thats why you got a little pushback, just lost in translation.


Appreciate it. I put a lot of thought, too much, trying to avoid stepping on anyone’s toes. I did throw in the freezer remark for effect, but it was true for me. You’re right about text. Most don’t read carefully. I’m over it. I know there are many who agree with some of what I said. Maybe they just prefer to stay out of it.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@dkunes - People do get upset on both sides of that argument pretty easily. If no laws are being broken, then it honestly all comes down to one opinion vs. another. I am a firm believer that karma settles up with everyone in the end. Don't worry, the ice is going away quickly and once the rivers come down a little, we can talk about more important things like snagging.... i mean lining.... i mean legally hooking some walleye for the freezer. That tournament impact on bass might be a fun talking point. We can throw in a discussion on pay lakes to calm things down.   BRING ON SPRING!


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 31, 2018)

Personally I believe there are 2 different types of fisherman. 1 type fish because they love eating them, the other fish for the sport or to get em away from their wives for a few hours. This to me is no different then trophy hunters or people hunting to fill the freezer. It doesn't make sense, in my opinion, to ridicule another person for keeping or not keeping their fish when their reason for being out there is different from yours. Were all on the same team here as long as laws aren't being broken. This site is filled with intelligent people who have taught me alot over the years about everything fishing. Sorry for the long post. This is just one topic that bothers me. We need to focus more on our own actions instead of what others are doing. That is exactly what is tearing America apart right now.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

You’re right. I can see now why I was wrong to question others, so I’m cool now with it all. On to more important things. Tight lines!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I consider myself a pretty avid tourney angler.....I myself hate to see a dead bass laying on a pile of pan fish....I always think man why would u keep that over what you have.....but then again....I truthfully could care less unless its a 4-5lber or bigger then it does irk me.......but keeping a 12-15" fish....one or two....whatever. Its been an ongoing argument for how long and the population is still thriving. Everything needs balance. But to whom said tourney anglers who kill fish and they go to waste....most tourneys dont let you cull dead fish.....usually at the end if they are dead they go into a cooler and are donated. So in conclusion....man do I hate seeing them lay there.....but world needs to go around so whatever just dont keep any big girls is all we ask LOL


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow all this over one 14” bass in a bucket that I intend and am allowed to keep and eat. Again really it boils down to why is it for anyone else to say what I should or shouldn’t do with it as long as I’m doing it legally. Then when I respond they say oh I didn’t read the text carefully and it’s a mob mentality. This is the problem with the world no one can mind there own damn business then play the victim when called out on it. I’m done posting, will not be posting any more pictures of catches or responding to threads for fear of repercussions from “serious anglers” who just want to catch something not for sport as they say but so they have something to brag about in a pissing contest or for there tournament fishing. *** it I’m done. This is complete bull***. You ever think those fish were put here on earth for the purpose of eating them to sustain life not so people can go out and tournament fish them? God made those fish for you to place well in a tournament, right? Lastly whatever happened to minding your own business and if you didn’t have anything nice to say don’t say anything at all? Met some nice, thoughtful, helpful people on OGF unfortunately also have been turned away by quite a few with nonsense like this.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

King-Fish said:


> Wow all this over one 14” bass in a bucket that I intend and am allowed to keep and eat. Again really it boils down to why is it for anyone else to say what I should or shouldn’t do with it as long as I’m doing it legally. Then when I respond they say oh I didn’t read the text carefully and it’s a mob mentality. This is the problem with the world no one can mind there own damn business then play the victim when called out on it. I’m done posting, will not be posting any more pictures of catches or responding to threads for fear of repercussions from “serious anglers” who just want to catch something not for sport as they say but so they have something to brag about in a pissing contest or for there tournament fishing. *** it I’m done. This is complete bull***. You ever think those fish were put here on earth for the purpose of eating them to sustain life not so people can go out and tournament fish them? God made those fish for you to place well in a tournament, right? Lastly whatever happened to minding your own business and if you didn’t have anything nice to say don’t say anything at all? Met some nice, thoughtful, helpful people on OGF unfortunately also have been turned away by quite a few with nonsense like this.


King - Fish- Hey I’m sorry l got everyone all stirred up. I regret the post. It’s called being passionate about our sport. But the good thing is l have changed my view and maybe others have too. And all this talk about minding your own business. Sounds like censorship to me. What happened to free speech? I’m with you.on quitting posting. I’m sure if we talked about this on the lake or river, we would come out laughing in the end.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just another example why you don't see as many of the helpful old OFG veterans on this site like you use too. I know I sure got tired seeing it and even getting it when trying to help.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

dkunes said:


> King - Fish- Hey I’m sorry l got everyone all stirred up. I regret the post. It’s called being passionate about our sport. But the good thing is l have changed my view and maybe others have too. And all this talk about minding your own business. Sounds like censorship to me. What happened to free speech? I’m with you.on quitting posting. I’m sure if we talked about this on the lake or river, we would come out laughing in the end.


I think by having an open mind and being willing to change your mind or point of view on something, especially in today's virtual world, is pretty outstanding. 99% of the time all I see are bull headed individuals who aren't viewing both sides of a story with a neutral attitude. So thanks for being a breath of fresh air - even if we're just talking about keeping bass vs releasing them. I can tell you're a humble person. Don't let words on the internet ruin your day.

Pretty soon we'll all be fishing a little more, and sitting behind a screen a little less.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

When the site had a major change, we lost a lot of good people. Some didn't like the change,others may have just got tired of the things similar to this thread. When I joined, back in 2004, there were many people sharing information about fishing and other insightful information. Not much of this petty nonsense. But there always seems to be a few, that have to do more than stir the pot. I belong to many sites where this is just not tolerated. There is a button to ignore the people that give you a problem. I am sorry about your experience with this subject.


----------



## Ken Pfeiler (May 3, 2017)

Wasn't this thread topic "LAST ICE"?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> I think by having an open mind and being willing to change your mind or point of view on something, especially in today's virtual world, is pretty outstanding...........


! ! ! Exactly ! ! !


Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> I think by having an open mind and being willing to change your mind or point of view on something, especially in today's virtual world, is pretty outstanding. 99% of the time all I see are bull headed individuals who aren't viewing both sides of a story with a neutral attitude. So thanks for being a breath of fresh air - even if we're just talking about keeping bass vs releasing them. I can tell you're a humble person. Don't let words on the internet ruin your day.
> 
> Pretty soon we'll all be fishing a little more, and sitting behind a screen a little less.


1MoreKast: Thanks for the nice words. Means alot


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This was originally my post and she did take a bit of a turn. That is both the beauty and the horror of these sites were text is the only form of communication. Never know how they will turn out. I've been a part of different forum sites like these since the late 90's and they have not changed much. That is back when the internet was new and peer to peer communication was pretty much all there was to do. As said somewhere above, these heated discussion hardly ever take place when we are face to face. Everyone ive ever met from OGF has been nice enough.

I'll keep sharing because I don't let opinions expressed about my posts bother me, I welcome them and will rebuttle (kindly) till I'm blue in the face.  Ive created a pretty good group of friends from this site (and other sites) who frequently ask me for info privately and I ask for info in return. All open communication is a 2-way street.

Don't sweat the small stuff.... it is a long walk to Eden.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> This was originally my post and she did take a bit of a turn. That is both the beauty and the horror of these sites were text is the only form of communication. Never know how they will turn out. I've been a part of different forum sites like these since the late 90's and they have not changed much. That is back when the internet was new and peer to peer communication was pretty much all there was to do. As said somewhere above, these heated discussion hardly ever take place when we are face to face. Everyone ive ever met from OGF has been nice enough.
> 
> I'll keep sharing because I don't let opinions expressed about my posts bother me, I welcome them and will rebuttle (kindly) till I'm blue in the face.  Ive created a pretty good group of friends from this site (and other sites) who frequently ask me for info privately and I ask for info in return. All open communication is a 2-way street.
> 
> ...


What was the original post? Oh yea, last ice. I actually had my best day of the season on the last day of good ice. Finally put it all together. Realized that I don’t need to buy a camera like everyone is doing, and don’t need a drill and auger. Just my smaller 6” hand auger and my two eyes to see the fish in shallow water. One hole is all that’s needed. And if you can’t see the fish, don’t pull on the first tap. Wait 2 seconds and feel for weight when they suck in the bait.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

MagicMarker said:


> With all the talk about wether or not to eat a bass. I wonder what the true mortality of bass from tournaments is. The ones that die there are wasted and no one eats those


i was at indian this past summer watching a weigh-in from a tourny, afterwards cruising out of the channel i found 3 good sized bass floating belly up, should've at just ate those fish, small fish do ok in livewells but big ones not so much,


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

AtticaFish said:


> There is still a little ice left out there. Fished today with @King-Fish from 2:30 to about 7:00 and left the fish biting. Brought home 14 bluegill and 1 Fish Ohio crappie. Had a couple 8" gills in the mix along with the big 14" crappie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lookin Dog ya have there


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Ken Pfeiler said:


> Wasn't this thread topic "LAST ICE"?


Blame it on my ADD!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If it’s legal no big deal to me but on my boat they go back plus 9 in plus gills and 12 in crappies but that’s me! We did have to keep some 12in craps after the ice tourney just not sure they would make it after being in a bucket with hardly in water!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Couldn’t take it any longer went on a search for some fishable ice midday today. Settled for a marina on the bay that still had ice in spots I could stand on and walk around. Ice thickness where I sat was 4” other areas were similar in thickness and on down to open water. Not great nor terrible afternoon of fishing ended up with 7 crappie 10”-11” and 1 yellow perch 8”. I had a fun anyway if it’s the last stab I get at the ice in Ohio it was better than being skunked on the last trip.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@thistubesforu - That is awesome that you found some ice to get out on! I wouldn't be surprised if there were still some smaller lakes around that had floating icebergs with thicker ice.... but you would have to swim to get to since the shore ice went early. Were the shad still in there or did our month long cold snap finally take care of them?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Attica 
There was the occasional school of shad that swam through but not like it was at the start of the ice season where they were nonstop. If I didn’t have a bunch of stuff going on the next couple days I’d either be back in that marina or checking other places out. I know beaver creek shore open water grew an inch yesterday and basically locked back up. Idk how good the ice cube was couldn’t reach it with the spud bar. Actually went up to check if I could put the kayak in and it was solid ice. Absolute worst time of the year ice you can’t access but still enough of it around that you can’t put a boat in either.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hauling water today so drove up to the new Attica resto take a look. Ice out in the middle but shore is junk and sunk from the old drifts. City has the pump running too.

I know you check beaver pretty often so you'll have to let me know when the ice is gone. Itching to get my new pedal kayak out!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

I will keep you posted on ice out for sure. I’m heading north Thursday for a few days to chase after lakers and hopefully burbot. All depends on the lakes up there and where we can get safely. I’ll send you some pics if we catch anything.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Text me if you wanna keep it private. Lakers through the ice are definitely on my bucket list. Good luck!!!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

